# Paracord Project Problem/Need Help



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello everyone, I could use guidance. I'm working on a paracord slingshot bag and experimenting with new ideas involving the two. Weaving paracord like basket is going to be %90 of the work much like most cord projects. But unfortunately hours into my work while weaving, I guess I pulling a little to hard and my paracord needle broke free. On closer examination I realized it was my fault. It was a poor melt job at the end of cord and the now plastic piece broke off the end of the cord. So now I have this plastic chunk still screwed into the needle and I can't get it out to continue my work. I have posted a pic of the tool and the troubled spot. Hopefully one of you works with paracord and has had this happen on you? Any help would be well appreciated.

As always thanks for looking and for your help


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Try melting the stuff in the tool


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

you need to go to the hardware store..or ace..lowes any way get a long narrow left handed thread screw..

that should extract the junk in side the fib(needle)~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks Mr. 

I'll let ya know how it works out


----------

